# military surplus rifles for hunting?



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jun 18, 2013)

Anybody use a older or newer military style rifle to hunt with?

I am thinking about getting a yugo mauser.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 18, 2013)

Some of the Mausers are fine hunting rifles. Many of the SKS rifles are great for short-range woods hunting. Mosin Nagants aren't bad rifles, either. With any of them, it depends on which individual rifle you get- some are accurate and work great, and some are shoddy and worn-out.


----------



## Gun Guru (Jun 20, 2013)

Up until I was in my late twenties I couldn't afford a fine rifle so all I had was an old 1917 Enfield. Used on old Lee handloader to make ammo. No powder measure either. It's a wonder I didn't blow myself up. Shot a lot of catfish and carp with it up in Virginia.


----------



## thomasr (Jun 20, 2013)

*Sure can*

I hunt with a sporterized Yugo 24/47 in 8mm.  I got several others in 30-06, .270, .243., and .223s but my 8mm is my go to rifle for deer and hogs.  I've also used my AR-15 in .223 but I love my 8mm.  Here's my before and after pics.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 20, 2013)

I have killed several deer with my M1. I want to kill one this year with my Mosin Nagant.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 20, 2013)

My buddy hunts with an M1 Garland with iron sights. Chambered in 30.06, he has taken some nice deer with it.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is a gun I love hunting with, 1943 British 303 Enfield


----------



## ashleyjohn (Jun 21, 2013)

Swampfoxoutdoors said:


> Anybody use a older or newer military style rifle to hunt with?
> 
> I am thinking about getting a yugo mauser.



I have this  185 series (1990) Ruger Mini14 and a 582-series Tactical
Love them both!


----------



## Cornfed (Jun 22, 2013)

I have an 8mm Mauser with a tall front sight post and a box of softpoints from Georgia Arms. Sort of the same thing but I also have a Mauser converted to 30/06.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 22, 2013)

Don't hunt with them any more, but have 1942 .303 like Ga Hard Hunter,except composite stock, cut & crowned barrel right behind front sighe...Shoots like a dream. Have an SKS 7.62X39, and did have a Jap arisaka in 7.7 that I sporeterized. Last 25 years spent hunting with Muzzleloaders.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 23, 2013)

They will kill a deer dead as a hammer.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jun 23, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> They will kill a deer dead as a hammer.



Yep! Probably the weakest one is the Ruger Mini-30 & that 30 Carbine cartridge...and it's still a 100yd critter gitter. I think the hardest part of hunting with mil-surp. rifles is finding expanding/h.p. ammo & dealing with crude iron sights. If you can scope it & do a decent trigger job,most are ~200yd deer guns. Not target guns,but minute of deer guns. I'm going to customize my SKS...shorten the barrel,trigger job,1-4x scope..and find which brand hollow-points it likes. Should make a fine 150...maybe 200yd hog/deer/zombie slayer


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a jap model 99 sporterized to .300 savage thats a tack driver


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 23, 2013)

My dad hunts with an 8mm Mauser that my grandfather took off a dead German during WWII.  I will get it some day.  That Mauser has killed many deer.


----------



## jbjammin (Jun 26, 2013)

thomasr said:


> I hunt with a sporterized Yugo 24/47 in 8mm.  I got several others in 30-06, .270, .243., and .223s but my 8mm is my go to rifle for deer and hogs.  I've also used my AR-15 in .223 but I love my 8mm.  Here's my before and after pics.


Really nice. I plan to get a 91/30 to hunt with. Your rifle just inspired me!


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 29, 2013)

Paid $29.99 for my "sporterized" Chilean Mauser in 7mm Mauser when I was 14 years old, and it took me a while to save up that much money.  Have killed my fair share of deer with it.

I still take it out once or twice a year and try to get a deer with it.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 29, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> My buddy hunts with an M1 Garland with iron sights. Chambered in 30.06, he has taken some nice deer with it.



I've carried my Garand while hunting with dogs in Mississippi but it's too heavy to carry very far but very accurate


----------



## bowyer (Jun 30, 2013)

My Swedish M96 has dropped a couple of bucks in their tracks.  Mfg in 1912 and will shoot MOA groups with original sights. The 6.5x55 cartridge is an excellent round for deer, low recoil and flat shooting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 1, 2013)

sleepr71 said:


> Yep! Probably the weakest one is the Ruger Mini-30 & that 30 Carbine cartridge...and it's still a 100yd critter gitter. I think the hardest part of hunting with mil-surp. rifles is finding expanding/h.p. ammo & dealing with crude iron sights. If you can scope it & do a decent trigger job,most are ~200yd deer guns. Not target guns,but minute of deer guns. I'm going to customize my SKS...shorten the barrel,trigger job,1-4x scope..and find which brand hollow-points it likes. Should make a fine 150...maybe 200yd hog/deer/zombie slayer



All the Ruger mini-30s I've ever seen or shot were chambered in 7.62x39, not .30 carbine?


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Finding hunting ammo for surplus rifles is pretty easy. You can get CoreLokts in several calibers such as 6.5x55, .303, 8mm mauser and several others. Norma also carries several calibers. And remember to have the head space etc checked on surplus rifles to be safe!


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 1, 2013)

bowyer said:


> My Swedish M96 has dropped a couple of bucks in their tracks.  Mfg in 1912 and will shoot MOA groups with original sights. The 6.5x55 cartridge is an excellent round for deer, low recoil and flat shooting.


Totally agree. Ive got a number of surplus rifles and the Swede will shoot circles around all of them.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 12, 2013)

The reason you can find 303 brit and 8 mm mauser is because over seas these cals are in use. I think you can buy a ruger number 1 in 303 brit.


----------

